# Hotmail email



## JamesC (28 Nov 2008)

Microsoft seem to have gone overboard on their Hotmail accounts. I'm unable to send email to any Hotmail accounts which is a right royal pain. Anyone else here getting the same problem? Did a Google and found a large number of other people having exactly the same problem.

James


----------



## Themuleous (28 Nov 2008)

Ive just sent an email from my work account to both my hotmail accounts and they got through ok.

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (28 Nov 2008)

Can you not just turn filtering off?  At least whilst you register?

Sam


----------



## JamesC (28 Nov 2008)

The problem is Hotmail block whole swathes of people because of their email servers IP address. If you just so happen to use the same email server as someone who is a bit dodgy then your emails get blocked as well. I can't send emails from either my home account or my work account to any hotmail accounts. It's Hotmail users who will loose out as it's them who will not get certain emails.

I know the internet has got spam problems but blocking legitimate users as well is the wrong way to go about things.

James


----------



## Themuleous (28 Nov 2008)

Oh right I see, Hotmail have gone 'wholesale' on the blocking front.

That does sound daft.

Sam


----------



## JamesC (28 Nov 2008)

For a Google search - http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Ma...avclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGB297GB297

James


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Nov 2008)

Most people will leave hotmail soon.  The new 'improved' livemail which downloads without asking via automatic update (was beta) won't work properly on several browsers in the 'live' form and they have removed the 'hotmail classic' option so you can't even use the old form anymore.

The new version also is loaded with adverts.  One of which takes up the top third of the window.  There are thousands of complaints about the new version and lack of option to use classic still.

With me using Chrome I can open my hotmail but if I try to do a message I can't select the type area and therefore have to go in via Internet Explorer to use it.  I have therefore reverted to my ntlworld addy in Outlook Express instead.

I guess the problems you are having James are probably linked to their 'update'.

AC

AC


----------



## JamesC (28 Nov 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I guess the problems you are having James are probably linked to their 'update'.


And many, many others.

Never used Hotmail as it was always a spammers heaven and many places blocked their emails.

What I found amusing many years ago when Hotmail first appeared is that they used linux servers and sendmail. This was at the same time that Microsoft had an advertising campaign out comparing windows servers with linux servers and how much better windows servers were.

James


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Nov 2008)

> Never used Hotmail as it was always a spammers heaven



true, i just cant be bothered to change all the sites that i go on that have my email lol


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Nov 2008)

I haven't changed all my sites e-mail addresses.  However I have put a vacation notice in my hotmail, sorry....livemail account notifying people of my ntlworld address.  Does mean I'll have to log in occasionally to keep the account open and to change any 'vital' sites info that I have forgotten.

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan (28 Nov 2008)

I know spam is ever increasing, but come on Hotmail!

I have my own email anyway


----------

